# Knocking sound coming from rear passenger side



## Stephaniefreitas321 (Apr 21, 2017)

Not to mention the dealership charged me a diagnostic fee because they didn't find a problem for something that should be covered by warranty :/


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I went the full circle on this from operating as designed to part not available and then GM overnights a new Z link suspension which i just couldn't tell them did no good. In the end this is what fixed my noise in the same area


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Peer into the wheel well and see if the hat on the top of the shock is detached. That is actually somewhat common, not sure why it fails on that side and not the left.


----------



## Stephaniefreitas321 (Apr 21, 2017)

Do I need to take the wheel off?


----------



## Stephaniefreitas321 (Apr 21, 2017)

Okay I found what ur talking about its still intact on the passenger side but it has popped out on the drivers side. Could this be the problem


----------



## Stephaniefreitas321 (Apr 21, 2017)

Is this something that can be fixed at home or should I go back to the dealership and show them :/


----------



## Dalebrooks91 (Aug 31, 2020)

I know this post of old but I’m having issue also thought it was engine the noise ticks while in car but is a screech outside and makes noise whole time driving and idled


----------

